
Segmented sleep - hunvreus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmented_sleep
======
skewart
A couple of friends of mine got into polyphasic sleep a while back. They were
huge fans of it, and basically said they felt more energized and well-rested
as a result. I don't think they ever tried to radically reduce the total
number of hours they slept like some polyphasic sleep proponents have [0].
Instead they just split eight to nine hours into two or three chunks
throughout the day and night.

My friend is an artist and her then boyfriend now husband was working as a
freelance developer so their schedules were pretty flexible. They had to give
up polyphasic sleep when their work required them to keep more standard 9 to 5
schedules.

[0] For example, back in the 1940s Buckminster Fuller tried to only sleep 2
hours each day by taking several short naps throughout the day.
[http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,774680,...](http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,774680,00.html)
Also, the Wikipedia article on polyphasic sleep (which it has been suggested
the linked article be merged into) is worth looking at if you're interested in
this stuff:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep)

